# Photo Surprise



## Monty (Apr 10, 2010)

Has anyone ever had their wife present them with sexy photos taken by someone else? 

For our tenth anniversary, my wife went to our original wedding photographer for some "private" portraits. We had talked about having something like this done but I didn't think she would actually go through with it. The photographer is a respected businessman in our community and I trust that he would never leak the photos to the internet or show them anywhere else.

Some of the photos are in her bikini, lingerie, or implied topless but most of them were nude. Not x rated but classy nudes in all positions. After getting over the initial shock that she spent so much time nude with another man I really enjoyed the gift and it has been amazing for our sex life.

Just wondering if any other husbands have been lucky enough to receive something like this? I highly recommend it.


----------



## Bluemoon7 (Jan 27, 2010)

This seems to be gaining in popularity. A number of women I know did this as a wedding gift to their husbands. I'm considering it for an anniversary gift.


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

I like the idea, but what if divorce her/ him later? Are you going to take the pictures back from her/him? 
And you wife must have a perfect body, otherwise...


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Deb* said:


> I like the idea, but what if divorce her/ him later? Are you going to take the pictures back from her/him?
> And you wife must have a perfect body, otherwise...


Who would be the judge of the perfect body? My wife acts as if she's ashamed of her body after three kids. I see her as absolutely stunning! Every mark and detail arouses me and the signs of bravery and dedication from carrying each of our kids is the most noble thing a woman can wear. Our relationship is awful right now and actually has been for years but a photograph of her if she were gone, although I would never share it, would have to be pried from my hands. Alas, I have none. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and if she's willing to share it with you you are lucky indeed.


----------



## Sam L. Houston (Apr 3, 2010)

I would love to have some nudie pictures of my wife. I think I would prefer a female take the pictures. I'm sure it would bother me to have my hot wife spend that much time completly nude with a man (especially somebody I knew). Sounds like he got a good look at every inch of her. I'm sure he saved some pictures for his own pleasure!


----------



## June123 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd consider doing it due to one word: airbrushing.


----------



## lindamontamae (May 2, 2010)

What a great surprise!


----------



## Red_Riding_Hood (Apr 28, 2010)

bumpgrind1 said:


> Who would be the judge of the perfect body? My wife acts as if she's ashamed of her body after three kids. I see her as absolutely stunning! Every mark and detail arouses me and the signs of bravery and dedication from carrying each of our kids is the most noble thing a woman can wear. Our relationship is awful right now and actually has been for years but a photograph of her if she were gone, although I would never share it, would have to be pried from my hands. Alas, I have none. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and if she's willing to share it with you you are lucky indeed.


:smthumbup:


----------



## Red_Riding_Hood (Apr 28, 2010)

June123 said:


> I'd consider doing it due to one word: airbrushing.


Amen to that...

I think it would be very hot if my husband had sexy pictures of me because I know it would make him super hot, but I definitely DO NOT have a nice bod and I'm SO self conscious I just know they would look like crap!


----------



## Sydni (May 1, 2010)

To answer your question though, that is awesome! And No, i dont think you should be jealous or concerned or anything, it sounds to me like that was a wonderful thing of her to do and i think you shouldnt be upset about a man taking the pictures, a professional photographer would only see her as an object, not something to be boned lol. Just be happy your wife trusts you with those pictures  you guys must have a wonderful marriage


----------

